# For those who rack up the miles.



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice! Had one of these on the farm growing up. Really handy!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Paid $3.51 last night. Wonder if bulk would lower the price here... 3.51 seems pretty cheap


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Exactly how many miles do both of you average per week ?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm exactly 103 miles away from work and the house. 1030 a week but that doesn't include my wife using the car during the day while I sleep. So maybe 1100 to 1200 a week. Were 15 miles from the nearest wal mart or city. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh and I bought highway diesel. Not going to risk the fines with off road diesel even though it's $3.35 a gallon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

How much does it hold?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

cmsdock said:


> I'm exactly 103 miles away from work and the house. 1030 a week but that doesn't include my wife using the car during the day while I sleep. So maybe 1100 to 1200 a week. Were 15 miles from the nearest wal mart or city.



That is impressive. I drive a 12' eco and on average put on between 1850 miles and 2000 miles per week. I spend on average $30 per day on fuel.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cmsdock said:


> Oh and I bought highway diesel. Not going to risk the fines with off road diesel even though it's $3.35 a gallon.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Agreed, but on the other hand, the last vehicle they'd probably ever check is a Cruze Diesel...

But they might not like it for warranty things if you ever had to take it in.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice setup. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Agreed, but on the other hand, the last vehicle they'd probably ever check is a Cruze Diesel...
> 
> But they might not like it for warranty things if you ever had to take it in.


The dealer would probably turn you in but it's still the same diesel just dyed red. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Oh and I bought highway diesel. Not going to risk the fines with off road diesel even though it's $3.35 a gallon.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


diesel for electrical generation is even cheaper


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would not worry about getting fined by using off road diesel. I have yet to hear of a diesel truck that did not have DOT numbers let alone a diesel car having the tank dipped. If you get pulled over in your car the last thing on the cops mind is going to be to check your tank for off road diesel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

$3.51 is like 87 up in Cleveland when I filled up 2 weeks ago on 93. I think Diesel ran $4.20 or something crazy like that. Online sites say it's $3.99 for diesel near where I live. I paid $3.77 for 93 down here in Cookstown, NJ a few days ago.


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> I would not worry about getting fined by using off road diesel. I have yet to hear of a diesel truck that did not have DOT numbers let alone a diesel car having the tank dipped. If you get pulled over in your car the last thing on the cops mind is going to be to check your tank for off road diesel.


Better not come to Georgia then.....GDOT checks diesel pick ups and cars down here regular. Too much farming using non taxed fuel, $2,500 fine if caught.... It's not the highway patrol that's looking.....

OP, I like the on site tank set up, you should consider a shed or something to cover it.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guess it depends on the region. I can't imagine a cop pulling me over anywhere in Michigan and dipping my tank.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Mackwrench said:


> Better not come to Georgia then.....GDOT checks diesel pick ups and cars down here regular. Too much farming using non taxed fuel, $2,500 fine if caught.... It's not the highway patrol that's looking.....
> 
> OP, I like the on site tank set up, you should consider a shed or something to cover it.


I moved into a barn with plenty of ventilation so its out of the weather and also out of sight.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Guess it depends on the region. I can't imagine a cop pulling me over anywhere in Michigan and dipping my tank.


me either here in ohio. i guess another question that i have about would a cop be allowed to dip the tank without consent? What if a lock was put on the cap?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> me either here in ohio. i guess another question that i have about would a cop be allowed to dip the tank without consent? What if a lock was put on the cap?


They could absolutely dip your tank without consent! Here in PA it's $10,000/gallon lol. Honestly my cruze would never ever get dipped though. I've never been dipped driving a big truck for a years either but I don't doubt it will happen eventually. 

Frankly offroad isn't that much cheaper then on-road so the risk/reward isn't even close to worth it here. If you wanted, just take the emblem off the back of the car and you'd be completely incognito.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Off road is 3.35 a gallon here. 10k a gallon seems pretty step for the first offense. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Collie Runner (Aug 20, 2013)

you should consider the fact that the diesel badge isnt blatent. the cop may not know its a diesel.


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

It's a federal excise tax issue.....by using the NON-TAXED dyed fuel your guilty of tax evasion .....

down here the Georgia dept. of transportation sets up a road side check, they have a "sampler" that goes in tank fill, pulls out and instantly know the status. It not "Cops" that are doing it.

it started a few years ago, some big peanut farmer was running 20 or so ford pick ups, got busted for it. I guess that woke up the DOT and they discovered another revenue stream..... I've seen the check points, heard they'll check a diesel car, pick up or semi.....


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Collie Runner said:


> you should consider the fact that the diesel badge isnt blatent. the cop may not know its a diesel.


Even if you had offroad in your tank and get pulled over just turn the car off and they would have no idea. Even with more obvious badging, in Michigan I highly doubt they are even going to think to dip the tank.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Off road is 3.35 a gallon here. 10k a gallon seems pretty step for the first offense.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If it wasn't so steep people would risk it....


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I should be very close to 40.000 miles in my first year with my CTD.. I'm only averaging about 720 miles every week..


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've had mine since Feb 28 and only have 4000miles. I feel like I'm lagging behind the curve.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Collie Runner said:


> you should consider the fact that the diesel badge isnt blatent. the cop may not know its a diesel.


Well.. it may depend on the state. Our registrations have "Fuel Type" right up by the car VIN, color, etc.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Off road diesel, I believe is higher than 15PPM of sulfur, which would damage a lot of components in our emissions systems. 

As for how many miles I drive a week, I am close to 2000 but that is likely to drop back down to 1000 per week in a few weeks. I am closing in on 70K miles and expect to hit that this week.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Fuel man said it's same as road diesel just dyed red to indicate that it's not been taxed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Fuel man said it's same as road diesel just dyed red to indicate that it's not been taxed.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Same here, it's the same.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Its the same fuel but not as clean.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Its the same fuel but not as clean.


its a miniscule amount of dye

i deliver 100,000 litres of dyed diesel every day at work.


----------

